# Free case of wine with P&O ferry bookings offer



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The Martin Lewis bi-weekly email sent this offer through which might be of use to anyone planning a trip...

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...ampaign=nt-oneliners-three&utm_content=1#wine

Graham :smile2:


----------

